# How many type of honeys do you produce?



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm only a backyard beekeeper, so I can't answer your question, but thank you for posting about all the varieties of Italian honey. I will be traveling to Italy next year, and now I'm extra-excited about looking for those varieties and tasting them. Thank you!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

In our area of southern South Dakota, sweet clover and alfalfa are the predominant producers of nectar. Minor sources which I can verify from experience are Basswood (American linden), sunflower, sumac, purple loosestrife and I even have a couple drums of aster honey produced this fall.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

jim lyon said:


> In our area of southern South Dakota, sweet clover and alfalfa are the predominant producers of nectar. Minor sources which I can verify from experience are Basswood (American linden), sunflower, sumac, purple loosestrife and I even have a couple drums of aster honey produced this fall.


Thanks jim lyon. I guess clover, alfaalfa and sunflower are cultivated in wide patch.
Basswood is ornamental tree or do you also have wide wild forest?
Sumac and purple loosestrife are wild spontaneous.

Interesting to hear about aster. This genus of plant is one of the crowdest, with some specie being only source of pollen for bees and other giving both pollen and nectar.. so would be interesting to learn about the specie that your bees are foraging on!

Thanks again


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

wildflower, basswood, sometimes black locust


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

basswood is a wild growing tree in forests


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

Westhill said:


> I'm only a backyard beekeeper, so I can't answer your question, but thank you for posting about all the varieties of Italian honey. I will be traveling to Italy next year, and now I'm extra-excited about looking for those varieties and tasting them. Thank you!


let me know where you will be travelling and I can address you to some quality producer...

US is getting on the right track I think, thanks to American Honey Tasting Society, and I hope many beekeepers will be curious as you to taste the differences.


----------



## radallo (Oct 28, 2015)

For those who are interested and can read some Italian,
this is an old study, counting about 30 honeys from Italy

http://api.entecra.it/mieli/html/4_mieli_acacia.html
http://api.entecra.it/mieli/html/5_1_ailanto.html

scroll down the "vai al paragrafo" label to change honey-type


----------

